# yoke twisting on themselves



## gunning (Aug 29, 2014)

Ive been tuning an Apex 7 to try and get the cam timing dots to run parallel to the string. To get to that point I had to put 6 twists into the cable, I added the twists from the bottom cable loop. Now I think the yoke has started to twist in on themselves. I have about 3 more twists above the serving at the yoke end the Y is shorter. Is that bad? How can one put the proper twist into the cable and not have that happen? 

The guy who put my strings on has the right yoke twisted one direction, and the left yoke is twisted in the other direction, should the yokes be twisted the same direction?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I think they get twisted clockwise as you are looking at them from each end of the bow, same direction as the whole string or cable is twisted.


----------



## gunning (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## nitrum (Jan 22, 2015)

Not sure about your bow but I had new strings made from a very well known maker about 1 year ago to get the bow in time yoks did the same thing cables were to long not sure if that's your problem but I would check that


----------



## nitrum (Jan 22, 2015)

I should add to get bow in time and in spec


----------



## Dead Eye D (Nov 25, 2014)

are you sure the string and cables were built to spec? to me it looks like the serving on the cable isn't right. looks to far from the end loops for that bow.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I see this a lot. It's caused by the yoke legs and the main body of the cable being twisted in opposite directions. 

Press the bow, take one yoke leg off and twist it clockwise until it has zero twists in it and count how many that takes. Then keep twisting it clockwise the same number that you took out. Do the same with the other leg and it'll be good to go. You may have to do some minor tweaks to get your cam lean like you want it but that will stop the yoke from twisting on itself. 

The reason I say to twist clockwise is because that's how your cable was twisted. I'm assuming that based on the direction of twists in your string and the direction that the cable is twisting up on itself. 

When you twist the yoke legs opposite directions as the main body of the cable, they twist up around each other just like a Flemish twist recurve string. That's how those are made. Twist the bundles one way then wrap the bundles over each other the other way. Great for Flemish twist strings, bad for endless loop buss cables.


----------



## nitrum (Jan 22, 2015)

Huntinsker said:


> I see this a lot. It's caused by the yoke legs and the main body of the cable being twisted in opposite directions.
> 
> Press the bow, take one yoke leg off and twist it clockwise until it has zero twists in it and count how many that takes. Then keep twisting it clockwise the same number that you took out. Do the same with the other leg and it'll be good to go. You may have to do some minor tweaks to get your cam lean like you want it but that will stop the yoke from twisting on itself.
> 
> ...


Question is it a set standard for string makers to twist all compound strings clockwise or is it the makers preference?


----------



## gunning (Aug 29, 2014)

Huntinsker said:


> I see this a lot. It's caused by the yoke legs and the main body of the cable being twisted in opposite directions.
> 
> Press the bow, take one yoke leg off and twist it clockwise until it has zero twists in it and count how many that takes. Then keep twisting it clockwise the same number that you took out. Do the same with the other leg and it'll be good to go. You may have to do some minor tweaks to get your cam lean like you want it but that will stop the yoke from twisting on itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will give that a try,


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

nitrum said:


> Question is it a set standard for string makers to twist all compound strings clockwise or is it the makers preference?


Makers preference. My twister is on my left side so most of my strings are opposite of what is normal.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

nitrum said:


> Question is it a set standard for string makers to twist all compound strings clockwise or is it the makers preference?


No it's not a standard. VaporTrail for one twists them counterclockwise. It just depends on the manufacturer and their preferences. I twist all of mine clockwise and most others do as well, just not all. You just need to look at the body of your cable to determine which way it's going. This is a picture of the very first set of strings that I ever built. It was on my backup bow at the time and I was experimenting on which way I wanted to twist my threads. I have each cable going opposite directions and I've labeled them for you so you can see what each direction looks like.









Clockwise twist has the angles running to the left, going bottom to top, and counterclockwise has the angles going to the right, bottom to top.


----------



## gunning (Aug 29, 2014)

These are vapor trails, but they must be twisted clockwise, my right yoke is twisted counter clockwise and left is clockwise, they are opposite 

Also could part of this problem be because I only twisted the cable and not un-twist the string to get proper cam position, the cam was the timing dots were slanted towards the riser slightly before I started twisting up the cable, as of right now they are parallel to the string 

Was six twists too many, could the cable be short? Or maybe the string is twisted up to much causing me to have to over twist the cable


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

gunning said:


> These are vapor trails, but they must be twisted clockwise, my right yoke is twisted counter clockwise and left is clockwise, they are opposite
> 
> Also could part of this problem be because I only twisted the cable and not un-twist the string to get proper cam position, the cam was the timing dots were slanted towards the riser slightly before I started twisting up the cable, as of right now they are parallel to the string
> 
> Was six twists too many, could the cable be short? Or maybe the string is twisted up to much causing me to have to over twist the cable


This is only caused by a the yoke legs not being twisted the correct way. It has nothing to do with cam rotation or if you've twisted or untwisted your string. If your set is twisted clockwise, make sure both yoke legs are twisted clockwise and you'll be good to go.


----------



## gunning (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help it worked I took the twists out of the yokes and put the correct twists in them, had to un-wrap a couple of the twists at the top also, I put two more twist in the bottom of the cable and the yokes didn't twist on them selfs, problem solved!!


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Twist your yokes the other way


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

gunning said:


> Thanks for the help it worked I took the twists out of the yokes and put the correct twists in them, had to un-wrap a couple of the twists at the top also, I put two more twist in the bottom of the cable and the yokes didn't twist on them selfs, problem solved!!


Good to hear. Glad it worked out for you.


----------

